# 2007 Sirrus Sport vs. 2011 Secteur



## bwalton (Mar 18, 2010)

I own a 2007 Sirrus that has about 1500 miles on it. The bike is very comfortable but is in need of a new wheel set, which I will purchase from the BWW in the next few months (Mavic CPX 22 rims with Shimano 2300 hubs). Last month I road my Sirrus in a Sprint Triathlon, which had a 14 mile loop that took me about 56 minutes to complete. The first 7 miles of the ride was the tough because 1) I just finished a 1/2 mile swim with 2 foot swallows, 2) I was riding against a head wind and 3) riding up a mild incline. The second half of the ride was better but still seemed a little slow. 

This leads me to my question, is it possible to make my Sirrus faster? I have already changed out the old Specialized 700 x 28 All-Condition tires with 700 x 25 Continental Ultra Gatorskins tires, which feel a little easier to pedal on. Next as I mention above, the OEM wheel set (Alex R500 rims and Specialized proprietary hubs) with Mavic CPX 22 rims laced to Shimano 2300 hubs. Other than that, there not much else I can do make the bike faster other then put taller/bigger chain-rings on the Sugino crank set and replace the flat handle bars with dropped handle bars. With all of these upgrades it may be cheaper to sell the Sirrus and purchase a 2011 Secteur. The one advantage the Sirrus frame has over the all aluminum Secteur frame is that it has carbon seat stays with zerk inserts. The geometry of both of the frames are within a few mm of each other so there is no real difference other then the Sectuer’s drop handle bars (if I use the drops that is).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bwalton said:


> I own a 2007 Sirrus that has about 1500 miles on it. The bike is very comfortable but is in need of a new wheel set, which I will purchase from the BWW in the next few months (Mavic CPX 22 rims with Shimano 2300 hubs). Last month I road my Sirrus in a Sprint Triathlon, which had a 14 mile loop that took me about 56 minutes to complete. The first 7 miles of the ride was the tough because 1) I just finished a 1/2 mile swim with 2 foot swallows, 2) I was riding against a head wind and 3) riding up a mild incline. The second half of the ride was better but still seemed a little slow.
> 
> This leads me to my question, is it possible to make my Sirrus faster? I have already changed out the old Specialized 700 x 28 All-Condition tires with 700 x 25 Continental Ultra Gatorskins tires, which feel a little easier to pedal on. Next as I mention above, the OEM wheel set (Alex R500 rims and Specialized proprietary hubs) with Mavic CPX 22 rims laced to Shimano 2300 hubs. Other than that, there not much else I can do make the bike faster other then put taller/bigger chain-rings on the Sugino crank set and replace the flat handle bars with dropped handle bars. With all of these upgrades it may be cheaper to sell the Sirrus and purchase a 2011 Secteur. The one advantage the Sirrus frame has over the all aluminum Secteur frame is that it has carbon seat stays with zerk inserts. *The geometry of both of the frames are within a few mm of each other so there is no real difference other then the Sectuer’s drop handle bars *(if I use the drops that is).


I believe the geometry of the Sirrus has changed since '07 and it's not posted in the archives, so it's difficult to make direct comparisons, but I've seen worse examples of drop bar conversions. Still, I'm not sure you're going to be happy with the handling of the bike once you're done, and considering the expense of the upgrade (mainly, shifters) it might not be worth it. I'd be more apt to use it as a trainer/ commuter/ rain bike and buy a drop bar bike, but that's JMO.

BTW, I don't think any of the upgrades/ conversions are going to make the bike appreciably faster. The motor does that.


----------

